# Poll: FAVOURITE IPL TEAM



## vvikas28 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi guys second edition of INDIAN PREMIER LEAGUE to be played in south africa from 18 april.
If you have any favourite team you are invited to take part in poll (above)
and if you like please also share reason of your choice.
My team- DELHI DAREDEVILS
reason- most balanced team and have some favourites.


----------



## vvikas28 (Apr 1, 2009)

Come on guys SHARE REASON FOR YOUR CHOICE.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Apr 3, 2009)

Chennai Superkings


----------



## Sathish (Apr 3, 2009)

i will say after the final list of players prepared by their owners.


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Apr 3, 2009)

KOLKATA KNIGHT RIDERS


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 3, 2009)

Me too go for KOLKATA KNIGHT RIDERS.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 3, 2009)

Supporting Mumbai Indians..Only One reason- Sachin Tendulkar


----------



## Coool (Apr 3, 2009)

Supporting Royal challengers..Only One reason-Kevin Pietersen


----------



## Baker (Apr 3, 2009)

supporting Bangalore royal challengers.. only reason vijay mallya


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85265


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 3, 2009)

Kolkata knight riders


----------



## shaunak (Apr 3, 2009)

Mumbai Indians all the way.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2009)

KKR...fan of king khan and Dada


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2009)

lol...y no vote for kings11 punjab??


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 12, 2009)

i usually take decision regarding my best team when the tournament is over.
that ensures, i am always winner.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 13, 2009)

CSK 

Dhoni, Raina, Badrinath, Goni, Hayden, Hussey, Ntini, Murali, Morkel


----------



## yogisworld (Apr 13, 2009)

It's all business guys, i just follow it as a cricket fan.I am waiting for 20-20 world in england (REAL cricket).


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 13, 2009)

Kolkata Knight Riders-the team from my city and fan of Dada. I am supporting them inspite of all the recent controversies.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 13, 2009)

digitized said:


> Kolkata Knight Riders-the team from my city and fan of Dada. I am supporting them inspite of all the recent controversies.



Kolkata Night Drama Queens 



I am supporting Sachin's and Sanath's team.Mumbai Indians all the way.

After that its Rajasthan Royals.Have a look at their new bolwer Kamran Khan.India's next pace sensation.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkNm_WWVhQQ


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 13, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Kolkata Night Drama Queens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yeah i read about the new bowler kamran khan...shane warne seemed very impressed..thanks for the youtube vid...damn he looks dangerous...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 14, 2009)

Seems KKR is leading the polls right now.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gaurav_indian said:


> Kolkata Night Drama Queens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, we can hope to see some more drama like last year when Bhajji slapped Sreesanth...Mumbai Indians for drama...


----------



## axxo (Apr 14, 2009)

digitized said:


> Seems KKR is leading the polls right now.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



yes it was the case even last year..and you know what happened..they went to dust


----------



## IPL ONLINE (Apr 20, 2009)

Can IPL be susseccful like EPL??
*toostep.com/debate/will-ipl-be-as-big-a-brand-as-epl
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
My favr is IPL as a whole but I am wondering whether IPL be susseccful like EPL??
*toostep.com/debate/will-ipl-be-as-big-a-brand-as-epl


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 20, 2009)

am with DC


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 26, 2009)

Supporting Mumbai Indians because of Sachin Tendulkar.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Everyone,Kolkata Knight Riders may be the most popular team due to Shah Rukh Khan,but I feel Delhi has a good chance to Win IPL Second Edition............


----------



## lywyre (May 10, 2009)

37 matches gone with CSK and DDD topping the table. What do you guys think now?


----------



## way2jatin (May 10, 2009)

deccan Chargers will surely win IPL2


----------



## rishitells (Jul 20, 2009)

Though I like each and every team of IPL, But my favorite is Rajasthan Royals.


----------

